# I was Ashamed!



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

http://www.ksl.com/?nid=445&sid=4886246
I guess some dogs don't like to sniff their own doings!


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

That is sad fans are like that, but guess what those losers are everywhere. I would never fear for my safety, especially from one drunk fan. Someone should have kicked that dudes ass for saying what he was saying.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

I was at the Weber Game. I'm not sure what started it, and it never was bad or out of control, but at the end of the game, a few opposing players turned to the Weber fans and rubbed the loss in their faces. The Weber fans just chanted back, "Big Sky Champs." It only lasted about 15 seconds.


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

HighNDry said:


> I was at the Weber Game. I'm not sure what started it, and it never was bad or out of control, but at the end of the game, a few opposing players turned to the Weber fans and rubbed the loss in their faces. The Weber fans just chanted back, "Big Sky Champs." It only lasted about 15 seconds.


They also chanted "We play next week" it was kind of funny, but seemed harmless.


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

Unacceptable behavior, but it does happen everywhere..


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

After watching Texas play a hated rival (not even their number one rival) I can tell you that it gets far worse than just verbal abuse. I don't do it, nor do I condone it, but if you don't like abuse don't go into your opponents house.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I used to work with a guy at Home Depot who had tickets in the student section for the U. Danny used to tell me it was nothing for people to chuck full beers, gum, candy or whatever else they had at anyone in Blue, Y fan or not just for coming over to visit "friends" in the student section. Ummm if they were your friends, they wouldn't be putting up with that crap from other U fans was my thought on the matter. Pretty sad that some of the fans have absolutely no class and yeah, they ought to be yanked out and made to leave the stadium. You can celebrate a win without threatening folks and while I'm sure there are some pretty inappropriate and immature folks in the student section, this didnt' even happen there which makes it that much worse. Its a football game when you cut away all the other stuff and there's no reason for folks to act like that, regardless of where the game is played. Pretty sad the lady's kids had to sit and listen to that all game long.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Unfortunately, the seclusive "us vs. them" mentality is fairly prevalent in Utah. Right wrong or indifferent, it exists. It's part of our history and is what has allowed Utah as a society to maintain a different face than the rest of the country. Intentionally shunning outside influence may _possibly_ be a cause for this type of behavior and/or thinking, but at the same time it has created many good results and has allowed our culture to stay fairly constant. We like our own around these parts.

IMO, It's a dichotomy that works for Utah.


----------



## quakeycrazy (Sep 18, 2007)

I also heard from a guy I work with that they watched as the fans ran on the field and the cougs were leaving that one of the BYU players threw some punches at a fan, maybe he was provoked, maybe not, but then as he walked off he literally ran into a family knocking the wife almost to the ground. Some lady followed to take his picture but it's amazing that an assault is never brought up but a guy got told to "f" off a few times and the world is gonna end. To all the drunk U fans (and some Y fans as well), keep your butt outside the stadium if you are gonna drink, there is a reason that they don't allow alcohol inside........


----------

